# Custom Animal Crossing New Leaf MAYOR Figures from our Etsy Store!



## shelvesofwhimsy (Jul 4, 2015)

Nerd Girl and Nerd Boy proudly present...
CUSTOM MAYOR FIGURES!
These have taken us Months of hard work modeling using CAD, 3D printing prototypes for the best possible movable parts, painting tests and finally finished Mayors!

We are so excited to be taking orders, and each villager is 100% custom made to order so we can make your mayor look as close to you as you like!

Please check out our etsy listing and message us for a price quote to get started on your mayor 

www.etsy.com/shop/nerdgirlnerdboy


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 4, 2015)

these are AMAZING!! Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow, these are incredible! Wish I had the money to spare. Definitely bookmarking for later


----------



## himeki (Jul 4, 2015)

shelvesofwhimsy said:


> Nerd Girl and Nerd Boy proudly present...
> CUSTOM MAYOR FIGURES!
> These have taken us Months of hard work modeling using CAD, 3D printing prototypes for the best possible movable parts, painting tests and finally finished Mayors!
> 
> ...



I really like these, but I have two questions! Do you ship to the UK, and although you say here that you can make them, it says on the etsy page that you aren't...?


----------



## shelvesofwhimsy (Jul 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I really like these, but I have two questions! Do you ship to the UK, and although you say here that you can make them, it says on the etsy page that you aren't...?




Hi!
Yes we do!
Sorry I just changed it  In the past for the Animal Villagers we had a lot of people purchasing existing villagers to try to get a custom even though they were closed.

Now custom Mayors are open


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

These are amazing. I might just order one psosibly ten of them when I have more money.


----------



## himeki (Jul 4, 2015)

shelvesofwhimsy said:


> Hi!
> Yes we do!
> Sorry I just changed it  In the past for the Animal Villagers we had a lot of people purchasing existing villagers to try to get a custom even though they were closed.
> 
> Now custom Mayors are open



Thanks! I'll definitely look into this~


----------



## twisty (Jul 4, 2015)

These are beautiful! c: I may commission one once I have some extra cash on hand!


----------



## shelvesofwhimsy (Jul 5, 2015)

twisty said:


> These are beautiful! c: I may commission one once I have some extra cash on hand!



Aww thank you! That would be amazing


----------



## Beardo (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh my god these are gorgeous! I'd love to see you do my mayor. Is there any way I could get a villager that size too?


----------



## shelvesofwhimsy (Jul 5, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Oh my god these are gorgeous! I'd love to see you do my mayor. Is there any way I could get a villager that size too?



We would love to make your mayor  We hadn't thought about going large villagers but we probably could. They just wouldn't be posable. If you really want a large villager send us a message on etsy


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 5, 2015)

Those are super excellent!  I just bought a ton of stuff so I need to cool it for a while, but I'd love to order one once I have the funds to!


----------



## Jas (Jul 5, 2015)

These are amazing!


----------



## Finnian (Jul 5, 2015)

I'd pay like upwards of $80 for a custom!!
Those are AMAZING!


----------



## queertactics (Jul 6, 2015)

this is incredible!!


----------



## SharJoY (Jul 6, 2015)

These are adorable.  What are the measurements?


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 6, 2015)

Ahhhhh! Those are so cute! I would want one, but I hate seeing so much money going into a small thing like that... They are so cute though, good luck!


----------



## ichigomariti (Jul 6, 2015)

I LOVE THESE

definately getting and supporting:3


----------



## shelvesofwhimsy (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you everyone! They're almost 4-5inches high 

@Jeff THE Best  The reason they're priced the way they are is months of development have gone into these including CAD models, test prints, hours of painting  Each one is made to order and that often includes CADing new parts like wigs or accessories on the spot  And then custom painting ^^ We think our prices are pretty competitive


----------



## shelvesofwhimsy (Aug 15, 2015)

A few updates on custom Mayor Figures  Below are a few of our first custom creations! Each one of these was a commission. Any wigs/accessories we did not have were custom made in CAD for each order. We love making these 
If anyone has any questions please don't hesitate to send us a message on etsy!


----------

